# Hi all. Im newbie.



## jaremymiles (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice to be a part of this community!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to Tam! Lots of good folks here.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

jaremymiles said:


> Nice to be a part of this community!


If you are having marital difficulties:
If your avatar pic is your actual face, you need to change it.
If your user name is your actual name, get a mod to change it.

Otherwise, welcome to the Inner Circle of Heck (Canadian Board, dontchya know!).


----------

